# .
!
   ,    .
         ?
 99    68-  ;
 68    51 -  /.

----------

.

----------

!!! :Smilie:

----------


## svet

91.   .....
  ???? :Confused:

----------

94-:
	  99 "  "     :
	....................................................................................
	              ,       -     68 "    ".

----------


## svet

! !      ....  :Smilie: )
    ?          ,     ?

----------

99-,        ?
-  - 91-.

----------


## Lavrik

> __ 
> *
>     99-,        ?
> -  - 91-.*


    ?    ...

----------

Lavrik
  ,        " "?

----------


## svet

???    " "?     .
===
114.  
2.          ()  ,    16  .

===
    . ,    ?  :Smilie:

----------

svet



> 


.
 , ,     ,         .

----------


## Lavrik

,      -   ! :EEK!:

----------

Lavrik
,      ,   91-   ?

----------


## Lavrik

!  91-   ,      ,   -  ,   . ,     .  :Wink:

----------

Lavrik
     94



> 99 "  "     :
> ...     ...


   ,      . ?
 ,    99-  .          ?
    ,    91  " ,    ".        ( )      91-.

     ?  :Wink:

----------

,  .         ,     (  , ..      ):


	  2002 .              ,        I  2002 .,   10 000 .,      153 .       .


	           -   ,      31.10.2000 N 94,                            51 " "      68 "    ".
	                68 "    "     99 "  ",     ,                91 "   ",  .12     " "  10/99,      06.05.1999 N 33,         .
	         .2 .270        ,    ,    (   ).
   ┌─────────────────────────┬──────┬──────┬───────┬────────────────┐
   │       │ ││ ,│       │
   │                         │      │      │  . │        │
   ├─────────────────────────┼──────┼──────┼───────┼────────────────┤
   │       │      │      │       │      │
   │         │      │      │       │   ,   │
   │        │      │      │       │  │
   │           │  68  │  51  │ 10 153│ │
   ├─────────────────────────┼──────┼──────┼───────┼────────────────┤
   │            │      │      │       │                │
   │   │      │      │       │   │
   │               │  99  │  68  │    153│         │
   └─────────────────────────┴──────┴──────┴───────┴────────────────┘

   20.05.2002                                              ..

----------

,         ,  .12    10/99?

,    - ( -?) ..   ,     94,   .

 .

----------

.
    ,  -  ,      99 .
    ,  ,       ?  :Smilie:  
,  -    :Smilie:

----------

?  ,  ,  .

       .    - .
       ,      ...    .

   -      .  :Gentelmen: 

 .

----------

